# Antartica complete with morse key



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Mods. The title may point to placement in Radio Room. 
Being such a superb site with stunning images, have put it in Mess Room for general interest. 

http://www.gm0hcq.com/


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Malcolm,

thats a good site. Will spend some more time on there.
You are up bright and early!.

Neville.


----------



## Braighe (Nov 22, 2005)

Superb photographs of South Georgia. Braighe


----------

